
Drchrono raises $12M Series A takes on older EHR's like athenahealth - Skeletor
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/06/drchrono-raises-12-million-in-series-a-to-take-on-older-ehr-platforms-like-athena-health/
======
gilbertcourt
Was surprised to find this article was published today by TechCrunch. Even
more surprised that it makes no mention of the Series B-H funding that
drchrono has had to chase every year since its founding.

